# open source way to post to a blogger site?

## Redson

I've been posting to my own blog using the tools at blogger.com for about 6 months now.  I like it because it doesn't cost anything and I can post from anywhere with an internet connection.  Blogger provides a great service, and I very much appreciate everything they've done for me and the blogging community, but....

...it occured to me recently that as far as I can tell, blogger is proprietary and if for some reason their service should stop, I would be unable to post to my blog.

So my question:  Is there any open source software that allows people to post to their blogger sites?  Ideally, this would be a similar web-based solution, but even if it isn't, it would be better than being locked in.

Any help is much appreciated.

----------

## jaska

http://www.movabletype.org/

http://www.nphp.net/

----------

## Redson

Movable type looks interesting, but can it post to my existing blogger site?  I couldn't find that anywhere on the movabletype site.  

Also, NewsPHP seems to be dead for the time being, they're recommending you installdrupal.

Finally, I give triple bonus points to programs in portage, though not necessary.

----------

## OdinsDream

As far as I know, you cannot use movabletype to post to another blog site.

Movabletype is, itself, a blog program. You install it on a web-server, and you're set up with the ability to create blogs, entries, and so on. The look of the site is controlled through CSS templates, so it's easily customizeable. There are several themes available from movabletype's main site.

I'm personally using their software, and I've been very pleased. See simplykiwi.com where it's in use.

----------

## Redson

I'm aware of several types of blogs that I could create, however I'm looking to be able to post to my _current_ blogger site without use of their software.

I'm attempting to make sure that I can continue with my blog even if something should happen to blogger the company.

----------

## OdinsDream

Forgive the possible lack of understanding, but if something happened to the blogger community, that would likely entail the entire system disappearing, not just the "frontend," as you speak of it.

So, in the event that they, for whatever reason, decided to start charging fees, I doubt simply using a different frontend would be allowed as a method of evading payment.

You may want to look into securing your own hosting, if you are concerned about the permanence of your content, as well as the control you have over it. I'd recommend nomonthlyfees.com, since that's what I use right now. I'm quite satisfied with them, for the price I pay (comes out to about 12/month, paid in a yearly sum)

----------

## Redson

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

> Forgive the possible lack of understanding, but if something happened to the blogger community, that would likely entail the entire system disappearing, not just the "frontend," as you speak of it.
> 
> So, in the event that they, for whatever reason, decided to start charging fees, I doubt simply using a different frontend would be allowed as a method of evading payment.
> 
> You may want to look into securing your own hosting, if you are concerned about the permanence of your content, as well as the control you have over it. I'd recommend nomonthlyfees.com, since that's what I use right now. I'm quite satisfied with them, for the price I pay (comes out to about 12/month, paid in a yearly sum)

 

I have my own hostingThat's not the problem.  Nor would I have a problem if blogger charged fees again.  I've just slowly built up quite an archive and if blogger for any odd reason ceased to exist, I would still like to be able to maintain and update my current blog without switching services.

The only way I would be able to do this is if there were another way to post to a blogger blog besides the proprietary one.

----------

## red0x

My solution to everything: you could hax0r it.  Reverse engineer the HTML code blogger spits out for your page, and write a program to take a flat text file, or even better, a GUI that you can write your posts in that will fill the HTML into the correct part of your web page.  Seems simple enough in theory, although the complexity of said program would mean you'd need some time to filter all the bugs out.

----------

## Redson

I just found exactly what I want, and it's perfect because I use gnome.  It's called gnome-blog ( http://www.gnome.org/~seth/gnome-blog/ ) and it can post to blogger sites.

i'm off to bugs.gentoo.org to request an ebuild.

----------

## pjesi

I emerged this gnome-blog and even if I restart X it doesn't show up in then panel. :l

----------

## fp2099

gaim-blogger if you use gaim.

----------

## Roptaty

You can also take a look at BloGTK. The ebuild in portage is a bit outdated though.  :Sad: 

----------

## mahir

is there anyway to configure gnome-blog

for instance

the title text box doesnt set the correct h3 tag on the text

is there anyway i can configure this?

like an rc file or conf file or .gnomeblog in home

or anything

any ideas?

----------

## mahir

i have tried blogtk now again

and it wont let me write in a title?

any reason why?!

----------

## sog

in case anyone's still curious about this, i've found that BloGTK won't allow you to write in a title until you're connected to the blog you'll be posting too. once you've connected, everything should be kosher.

----------

## codergeek42

If you use LiveJournal, LogJam rocks like ninja.

----------

## gour

 *sog wrote:*   

> in case anyone's still curious about this, i've found that BloGTK won't allow you to write in a title until you're connected to the blog you'll be posting too. once you've connected, everything should be kosher.

 

I am trying to post from blogtk 1.0 to wordpress 1.3alpha3 without success.

blogtk connects to the blog server but does not display its categories and does not post   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anyone runs blogtkk with wp 1.3 

What is the correct api to use for wp  :Question: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

